# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  RCDs on lighting circuits - nuisance trips

## davewastech

Hi folks, 
Heard a bit about nuisance trips caused by switching on of fluoro lights and CFLs. Well I'd like to have an RCD installed on the light circuits in my house because I've got an aluminium foil-backed ceiling. My question to anyone who has installed lots of these is what's the chance that I'll get nuisance trips?  
(I'm in Sydney and I've got 3 fluoros, a bunch of CFLs and a few LCD lights) 
I read online that ABB are now offering RCDs that claim to avoid nuisance trips (see  _http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/7115a45a1e2da408c1256cbc0054f193/$file/2csc421002b0201.pdf_ ).  Are these a good idea for domestic lighting? 
Thanks for all suggestions,
Davewastech

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I suspect most trips are caused because the units are under rated for the power being put them. 
Your electrician will work out the total load and install the right size unit. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Never heard what they are saying. Maybe it can happen but it must be rare. 
Nuisance tripping of RCD's if you can call it that is caused by heating elements which are notorious for having a low active to earth resistance when cold. RCBO's could trip by inrush current if they are rated to low.

----------


## mattski2008

I've been fault finding tripping RCDs for about 10 years and never found it to be related to turning on lights.. If it is light related it has always been due to a fault in the light or the wiring.In the case of fluoros it is usually a ballast that has shorted to earth. Also depending on the type of CFL lighting you have it may not even be possible to trip your rcd. eg downlights.

----------


## ringtail

Never heard of it and never experienced it and my house is majority CFL with a few fluros in the workshop and a couple of halogens in the kitchen

----------


## davewastech

> I've been fault finding tripping RCDs for about 10 years and never found it to be related to turning on lights.. If it is light related it has always been due to a fault in the light or the wiring.In the case of fluoros it is usually a ballast that has shorted to earth. Also depending on the type of CFL lighting you have it may not even be possible to trip your rcd. eg downlights.

  Thanks for all replies.
Just curious - why would it be impossible to trip rcd with a CFL downlight? eg if it was faulty and conducting 30mA to my hand when I touched the metal downlight
Cheers,
Dave

----------


## Handyjack

> Just curious - why would it be impossible to trip rcd with a CFL downlight? eg if it was faulty and conducting 30mA to my hand when I touched the metal downlight
> Cheers,
> Dave

  Insulating transformer.

----------


## davewastech

Thanks for all replies. I'm going to go ahead and call my electrician to instal one. 
Cheers

----------

